

Functional Programming - netbyte

What's a good language to start functional programming? I have some python experience and some c++ experience from school.
======
maxharris
Haskell. I'm finally using it, after trying and quitting twice before, years
ago. It's worth the effort to learn.

------
ankurdhama
Clojure

